# another promising happening???



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

had a great day on Sunday with h and our girls...yesterday he was here after school as usual then he left as he had a meeting to be sworn in for a position with our local atheletic association...guess what??? after the meeting a few of the members went for a drink and without asking or knowing h shows up about 10 wanting to know if it would be ok to stay...of course i said it was ok...this is his home...some talking, tv and then bed. it was actually scary for some reason!
went to bed did some cuddling and more small talk...no sex...
he even went into work a bit later than usual after having breakfeast and the such with everyone! i am on top of the world but simply told him I would like to be able to do it again soon! I dont want to read too much into it but after 10 weeks, and him only sleeping here on 3 occasions i want to look at it as a good sign! opinions please??? what should i do or not do???:smthumbup:


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

This is a good sign and very good sign. I know you don't want to rock the boat.

My advice is to not be pushy or needy or give firm..."make up your mind" statements. He's still on the fence but more on your side now. Keep the relationship talk to a bare min. if any at all. Don't always be available as well. I know it goes against what you want but he needs to see you getting on with your life.

He is missing his life. Count on it!!


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks C! I sure hope so! I am gonna continue on for me and the girls...and also continue praying for me and the H!


----------

